# MS Word 2007 can't save



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi guys...

I have a problem with my Microsoft Word 2007, I open my file in Word. I have text and images at the same time in my file and it is 7.28 MB, I add images and text again and I successfully saved it. But in the second time when I add another text and images and click the save button I can't save it, save button repeatedly appear when I click the save button.

Guys.... please help me, I have a deadline for this file. Can you please help me :sigh:


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi TechReader,

1. If you're saving to removable media (eg a flash drive), DON'T. Save to your HDD then use Windows Explorer to copy to the removable media.

2. Your document may have some corruption. Try repairing it - see:
How to troubleshoot damaged Word documents

3. Your Word installation may have some corruption. Try repairing Word (Word Options|Resources|Diagnose).

4. For other troubleshooting steps, see:
Systematic Approach to Behavioral Problems in Word | Windows Secrets Lounge
Microsoft Word: Solving Crashing Problems and
How to troubleshoot problems that occur when you start or use Word 2010, Word 2007, Word 2003, or Word 2002


----------



## TechReader (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank You for this links.... ^_^ + GOD bless +


----------

